# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  Surinam Horned Frog (Ceratophrys cornuta)

## Sublime

I've probably only seen one person that actually owns and breeds them on this forum, "Deejay Mayweather".  Was going to buy a cornuta in a couple of months when money is more available.  How come no one has them?  Husbandry, availability, experience, not appealing?  If they are CBB they are no harder than a Cranwelli or Ornata to care for.  I just wanted to get a few tips or pointers from some people who had them before I made the final decision.

I already have some information I've gathered with these guys: more attention to acclimating, reduce stress, more often then not will be wc, and harder to provoke a feeding response.

I checked jelasphatphibs because I knew they were selling these guys.  Unfortunately, they're out of stock.  Tried my local reptile shop I go to pick up food, he said that it's not worth it to keep a pacman like that... Not enough demand and will end up most likely dying if he gets wc's in (Getting it to feed, etc.).  Does anyone know of any source for obtaining these guys, shipping in the Continental US (Besides FrogRanch because they only wholesale).  These pacmans are particularly my favorite, so I just wanted to get one pacman and make sure it was one that I would give enough attention to - in the husbandry sense.  Longest horns in the ceratophrys family, color variation and physique is sick!  I know about fantasy frogs.. Not interested in those - Hybrid, infertile, color variation not true mixed with Cranwelli, and not as elongated horns.

Exact color phase I want (Full green phase - rarity):



If I left out any more detail on these guys, please enlighten me.  I'm here to learn (Billy Madison), and as always... Thanks for reading and responding if you do.

----------


## BG

Their diet is mostly other frogs,and fish. If you get one you might give it some help with feeding.  Im sure if you chase your passion  hard enough,you will get it. I know. They are extremely killer frogs with great looks. I wish you the best in your journey.

----------


## ConVexity

I didn't even know they existed.....
So coollooking
good luck!

----------


## Devonte's Phat Frogs

I have seen some on kingsnake they were wc but they were old post i have begin trying to get some myself for my breeding projects if you heard of this dude  his name on frogfreaks is pacmaster he has a nice collection of cornutas and auritas but he hasnt being on in a long time because he was working we phiipe he was trying to breed he had a pretty pair of green cornutas and browns

----------


## Sublime

> Their diet is mostly other frogs,and fish. If you get one you might give it some help with feeding. Im sure if you chase your passion hard enough,you will get it. I know. They are extremely killer frogs with great looks. I wish you the best in your journey.


Yeah.  Thanks man.  Someone made the comment about how you can only get the wc's to eat off of feeder frogs, but I read that Deejay said if they're hungry enough and you wait for them to acclimate a little longer.  They won't refuse food.





> I didn't even know they existed.....
> So coollooking
> good luck!


Haha, well now you know.





> I have seen some on kingsnake they were wc but they were old post i have begin trying to get some myself for my breeding projects if you heard of this dude his name on frogfreaks is pacmaster he has a nice collection of cornutas and auritas but he hasnt being on in a long time because he was working we phiipe he was trying to breed he had a pretty pair of green cornutas and browns


Yeah, I also checked Kingsnake.  There was another guy that was either working with Philippe or himself breeding these, his name was Byron.  He's not available anymore, but used to sell cb cornuta's on there.  I tried joining frogfreaks about a week ago, but there registration has a bug in it that the administrator won't fix.  He probably wants it closed if he's not fixing it.  His name sounds familiar though... Man it seems like all availability on these guys has just been shut down or all underground now.  Maybe they'll pop up this next year in the Spring or something hopefully.  I'm going to the Reptile Super Show in January in LA, see if I get lucky there.  I doubt it, but it's worth a shot.

----------


## BG

I had the chance to get them, but the feeding thing turned me off. I guess they are more work.,but not impossible.

----------


## EpicFrogMan

heres my old cornuta from ed clark, i sold him to a guy for 150$ and the guy ended up losing him. I had a brown one die on me also.

----------


## Sublime

> I had the chance to get them, but the feeding thing turned me off. I guess they are more work.,but not impossible.


Ah, man... I wish you had one.  Get some tips from the master George, lol.  Yeah they're definitely not impossible, just a lot more attention.




> heres my old cornuta from ed clark, i sold him to a guy for 150$ and the guy ended up losing him. I had a brown one die on me also.


That is probably one of the most beautiful cornuta's I've ever seen; that one is in the top 3 for all the ones I've seen.  Dude if you still had that I would of bought it off you in a heartbeat, lol.  Did you buy it off talktothefrog when Ed Clark was advertising the breeders and babies on there?  That's so sad to me that such a beautiful frog like that died prematurely...  You couldn't get the brown one to eat either?  What was your experience like when you first got them?  

He was selling the adult breeders for like $300-400 at first, then everyone start complaining so he lowered down to $150-200 for the adults and $60 for the babies.  This was a long time ago, so there's probably no point to get a hold of him now.

Haha I can't get over how good they look, just strengthens my opinion on my favorite pacman.

By the way, does anyone know how to get a hold of Philippe Vosjoli?  Does he only sell privately to commercial dealers or people that know him from connections?

----------


## Deejay Mayweather

I will post pics of my collection when i awaken them.. :Frog Smile: .

----------


## Sublime

> I will post pics of my collection when i awaken them...


Like, like, like.

----------


## Deejay Mayweather

I know how you feel (mark) its annoying as hell when you really want something and cant get it. Thats what it was like for me up until i got everything i wanted. Now im just going to to get my head in to breeding and see where i end up from there.  :Frog Smile: 

Surinams/cornutas are hard work when it comes to feeding to start with but i love the competion it brings you closer to them..lol..Most of my problems when i first started with them came from my other half...i.e. ALL YOUR TIME GOING ON THEM STUPID GREEN FROGS...lol

Ps; Good look on getting1/few... :Frog Smile:

----------


## BG

Its a matter of time before you run in to one. You might have to force feed it for the rest of its life. Its a matter how bad do you want it to go thru all that trouble.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Its a matter of time before you run in to one. You might have to force feed it for the rest of its life. Its a matter how bad do you want it to go thru all that trouble.


I always believe if you really want something and you love that something then it's worth going through alot of trouble to keep it once you have that something. I would have force fed Grif for the rest of his/her life if i had to. I really hope he gets one. Then he can flood the forum with pics Lol! I haven't seen a C. Cornuta in any pet stores around me at all. Probably never will. Sad because they are such unique and beautiful members of the Ceratophrys family.

----------


## Sublime

> I know how you feel (mark) its annoying as hell when you really want something and cant get it. Thats what it was like for me up until i got everything i wanted. Now im just going to to get my head in to breeding and see where i end up from there. 
> 
> 
> Surinams/cornutas are hard work when it comes to feeding to start with but i love the competion it brings you closer to them..lol..Most of my problems when i first started with them came from my other half...i.e. ALL YOUR TIME GOING ON THEM STUPID GREEN FROGS...lol
> 
> 
> Ps; Good look on getting1/few...


Yeah definitely man, I hope you do good in breeding by the way if you pursue that.  I'm sure I will be very impatient and stressed in the first few months trying to feed, but that competition that you mention and just the experience you get out of raising a pacman like that... The reward is endless.

Thanks for wishing me luck.   :Smile:  

By the way your frog collection is all I would ever want.





> Its a matter of time before you run in to one. You might have to force feed it for the rest of its life. Its a matter how bad do you want it to go thru all that trouble.


Yeah I'm willing to force feed through its life since I'll only be owning 1 of them and my pixie.  Just want to keep a small amount of collection of frogs so I don't have to stress about all the other frogs I have to take care of, lol.  I'm sure after a year or two it would willingly settle into feeding in the right conditions of not being placed into another bin to feed and not a lot of distractions.  I mean I'm talking about getting a cb or cbb one to start, I don't want to deal with a wc, unfortunately.  These frogs are truly addicting though.  Maybe later on I'll own more than a few once I've settled into this hobby for awhile, then it's a piece of cake if you got the time, money, and experience.  Breeding is a whole other story... I don't plan on ever doing that though.





> I always believe if you really want something and you love that something then it's worth going through alot of trouble to keep it once you have that something. I would have force fed Grif for the rest of his/her life if i had to. I really hope he gets one. Then he can flood the forum with pics Lol! I haven't seen a C. Cornuta in any pet stores around me at all. Probably never will. Sad because they are such unique and beautiful members of the Ceratophrys family.


It almost sounds like one of those Romantic movies, huh?  Lol.  I hope I get one as well, thanks for your comments.   :Smile:

----------



----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!! :Big Grin:  I didn't mean to word it exactly like that, but now that I've reread it. It does sound like a romantic love stories. Wow I should read what I thpe before posting :Embarrassment:  Thanks for pointing that out Mark.

----------


## Sublime

@Grif Haha, no problem.  You got me a little teary eyed  :Smile: .

----------


## Eel Noob

> By the way, does anyone know how to get a hold of Philippe Vosjoli?  Does he only sell privately to commercial dealers or people that know him from connections?


Try

GiantGeckos.com - Captive Bred Reptiles by Philippe de Vosjoli - Home

----------


## Sublime

@Eel, thanks dude.  I've come across this site once and forgot about Philippe's own site.  I looked in the available section and he doesn't have any surinams listed  :Frown: .  I'll try contacting them through email.

----------


## Capojames

There amazing frogs.  I just pick up a brown male and green female breeder pair for $500.00. I know I over paid. But it will pay off in the long run.

----------


## EpicFrogMan

anyone have the japanese video with a bunch of cornutas croaking and calling to each other.  There are ton of a Surinames in japan.

----------


## Sublime

> anyone have the japanese video with a bunch of cornutas croaking and calling to each other.  There are ton of a Surinames in japan.

----------


## Sublime

> There amazing frogs.  I just pick up a brown male and green female breeder pair for $500.00. I know I over paid. But it will pay off in the long run.


Yeah you probably could of got them for 300 together more than likely.  Who cares bro, they're very hard to find right now and yeah that is worth it.  Any chance you could update us with some pictures later on when they're acclimated and fed?

----------


## Sublime

*Philippe* via yourhostingaccount.com to me


show details 9:34 AM (12 hours ago)







Mark,
 We should have some in the spring. The imports come in some time between January and the end of March and they will be offered by a few dealers at that time. Usually 6-8 weeks later CB froglets from imports are offered. There has not been good success at F2 breeding with this species. Not sure if it has been done.

Best,

Philippe 






_-------Original Message-------_

_From:_ Mark
_Date:_ 10/12/2011 10:47:47 PM
_To:_ sales@giantgeckos.com
_Subject:_ GiantGeckos.com: Ceratophrys cornuta


This is an enquiry e-mail via GiantGeckos.com - Captive Bred Reptiles by Philippe de Vosjoli - Home from:
Mark <techmatlock@gmail.com>

Will you guys have any availability on these guys like next spring or something?  I've heard a lot about Philippe and your breeding projects.  Seem like the most recommended guy to go to on this particular frog.  Looking for a full green phase baby if possible.  Do you guys ever sell these on this site or only underground and commercially right now?  Seems like there appearance in the pet trade has dipped.  Thanks for reading and getting back to me if you do.



Here's a little update for anyone who is interested in cornuta's.  I'm chatting with Philippe via email right now; I'll see if he updates me on anything else and I will post.

----------


## EpicFrogMan

thanks for the video, Hey you know that ive known Philippe for years. pm me if you need any info.

----------


## Heather

What great frogs! Very tempting to purchase one  :Smile: .

----------


## Sublime

> thanks for the video, Hey you know that ive known Philippe for years. pm me if you need any info.


Alright, thanks man.




> What great frogs! Very tempting to purchase one .


Do it Heather, don't even think about it.  Lol.

----------


## Heather

I likely will after my retf viv is all done. I want an albino pac too. They're my favorite pacs. Too cute!

----------


## Sublime

Alright, sounds good.

----------


## Capojames

I'll be posting soon.  I just got them today. I just didn't want stress them out anymore then they are alrighty. They had a long flight.

----------


## Sublime

Definitely understandable.  I would do the same, around a week or two - I would feel comfortable.

----------


## Capojames

I'm just happy to score them. I got them in my snake rack in darkness so I can keep a eye on heat and humidity better.

----------


## Heather

How exciting! Can't wait to see them  :Smile: .

----------


## Devonte's Phat Frogs

epicfrogman is ed clark still working with cornutas because im looking for some myself for breeding project where did you find them capojames

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I'll be posting soon.  I just got them today. I just didn't want stress them out anymore then they are alrighty. They had a long flight.


Awesome! Can't wait to see them!

----------


## Devonte's Phat Frogs

where you get them from capojames im looking for a trio or a bunch of wc or cbs put pics of them

----------


## Capojames

Vancouver I got them from. The guy I got them doesn't have anymore if he did I would of took them all. I was shock he sold them in the first place.

----------


## JessH

If your still looking, Jelas has only green phases (CBB) left, butter hurry, i tried to get one of each color and they told me green are limited now...still got one though  :Smile:

----------


## Flumper

What type of fish would you feed these frogs? Sorry if thats a dumb question but i think these frogs are amazing!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> What type of fish would you feed these frogs? Sorry if thats a dumb question but i think these frogs are amazing!


Only as a treat you can offer fish like Rosies/guppies/comets/and minnows. Not Goldfish they are full of fat and the mucus as well as the substance that makes them gold can be toxic.

----------


## Ryan

Ive checked Jela's Phat phibs for these guys and everything was out of stock!
 i cant seem to find any cornutas available that are captive bred. ive seen tons
 of these japanese vids of these cornutas and Fantasy frogs. dose anyone know
 of any good sites to find CB cornutas?

----------


## Fat Frogs

Captive bred and wild caught cornuta are all over the web right now.  Im not sure how many ship to Canada though!

----------


## rdoyle225

this is old one back 2011

----------


## parathalyn

> 


An example of competition bringing out the best in these frogs! I bet that having a dozen or so males croaking in an area with good acoustics is a trick to successful breeding with these guys.

_Update: A few minutes after playing this video...My male Cranwelli came out from under his log and is now croaking at me. I love having frogs in my office!_

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> An example of competition bringing out the best in these frogs! I bet that having a dozen or so males croaking in an area with good acoustics is a trick to successful breeding with these guys.
> 
> _Update: A few minutes after playing this video...My male Cranwelli came out from under his log and is now croaking at me. I love having frogs in my office!_


This has been done. There has been no success even with this method. There is something missing within the breeding environment.

----------

